

Programming Language Network: A Graph of Programming Languages - SworDsy
https://fatiherikli.github.io/programming-language-network/

======
phaedryx
My favorite computer scientist is "et al."

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4f4s6au5dcshef8/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4f4s6au5dcshef8/Screenshot%202014-11-01%2019.42.14.png?dl=0)

~~~
mahmud
Ah, Dr. _& rest_, prolific!

------
WoodenChair
This sort of visualization while really really cool (and kudos to the
developers) is also really hard to navigate. I can't easily find any of the
languages I'm looking for without a lot of visual scanning and zooming in-and-
out.

~~~
klibertp
You can center the view on any language by adding "#language:<lang name>" to
the URL. For example: [https://fatiherikli.github.io/programming-language-
network/#...](https://fatiherikli.github.io/programming-language-
network/#language:Racket)

~~~
seivadmas
Or just <ctrl>-f Languagename.

~~~
klibertp
Yes, but then good luck with finding C, J, K, B or similar :) BTW, I'm not
sure, but I think all the single letter language names are taken already?

~~~
runarb
Still some single letter programming language name left according to this blog
post: [http://iron9light.wordpress.com/2009/12/16/single-letter-
pro...](http://iron9light.wordpress.com/2009/12/16/single-letter-programming-
langage-a-z/) . However the post is a little old, so it may have changed.

------
aurora72
The names inside the nodes are not readable. They don't display name when
clicked or hover the cursor over them. So I closed the page after 5 or 10
seconds.

------
finin
There are many nodes and edges missing. It would be great if the underlying
graph was on a wiki. Maybe this content could be added to Wikidata
([http://www.wikidata.org/](http://www.wikidata.org/)).

~~~
CompleteSkeptic
You may be interested in DBpedia, which gets its data from wikipedia but
presents it in a structured format (for example, the page for Clojure:
[http://dbpedia.org/describe/?url=http://dbpedia.org/resource...](http://dbpedia.org/describe/?url=http://dbpedia.org/resource/Clojure&sid=17176)),
though for this case, it seems the data is already on wikipedia.

~~~
sparkie
The problem with Wikipedia as the data source is that there's some goof who
goes around deleting articles on programming languages which aren't prolific
enough (e.g. Kernel by John Shutt). Some pages don't exist to begin with (or
can't exist, because the only source of information is on the language
author's own page, and doesn't meet the criteria needed to be listed).

Shame, because some of the languages not listed tend to be the most
interesting ones.

------
amelius
It's interesting that the distinction between functional languages and
imperative languages is not at all clear in the graph. This could be caused by
the fact that the visualization technique used is not capable of showing this,
or that there are simply too many types of edges (or because each type of edge
is getting the same "importance" in the graph drawing algorithm).

------
dorfsmay
Looking at the source, it looks as though each node is in a fixed position on
the graph. Wouldn't it be easier to use something like graphviz where you just
declare the nodes and connections, and it (graphviz) takes care of drawing it
properly?

------
nilsjuenemann
This is a more useful visualisation of programming languages:

[http://exploringdata.github.io/vis/programming-languages-
inf...](http://exploringdata.github.io/vis/programming-languages-influence-
network/)

------
kyberias
This doesn't look too nice graphically. Influenced by -lines are grey on grey
which is almost invisible. Also, it doesn't make much sense either. C# is
placed close to Smalltalk, far away from C and C++, not to mention Java.

------
AbraKdabra
A search function would be killer.

~~~
kriro
My thoughts exactly. Center the term if found and highlight it would do the
trick already.

There also needs to be better filtering of the raw data ("many others" near
Python is kind of a head scratcher for example).

Filters for "just languages" or language + path length of X etc. might be cool
as well.

A simple NON_AUTHORS = ["others", "et al."] etc. and using that in
normalize_data would be a good start imo.

Edit: Plankalkül also has encoding issues :)

------
sbensu
A filter for those who are only interested in one aspect of the graph (i.e.
language influence) would be very nice. With the current balancing, Haskell is
closer to Java than to ML.

------
tantalor
Would be nice to have the reverse edges,

    
    
       * Influenced
       * Designed
       * Developed
       * Dialect of
       * Implementation of
       * Implements

------
vixen99
Sorry to say it but what a mess.

